# lift system for my layout



## 3shorts (Oct 5, 2010)

I have my layout in my garage and can raise it so the car can reside underneath. I built a 4'X8" table with a 1 x 4 frame, on that is 3 1/2" commercial roof foam insulation sandwiched by strong card stock. It accepts anything as far as we are concerned; pins, glue, paint, plaster, etc. I have it suspended by 4 block and tackle pulley systems, one on each corner. I hope the attached picture explains it better than I. The entire layout weighs less than 125 lbs. I raise or lower it about a foot at a time from each end. Very easy to do. See pic. Table is on the right. sorry for the fact I didn't post it upright!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Shorts,

I took me a moment to figure out which way was "up" on your photo!

I like the sandwich table construction and the 4-to-1 corner purchases. If you already have those rigged, it seems to me you should run the 4 hoist tails to one common pull point. That way, you're not staggering the corner lifts.

However ...

If you do this, it's important that you run the existing 4 tails to one more common turning point (like a 4-sheave block), through that, and then splice them from there into your common (single) pull line. If you do this, then by definition, all 4 corners will rise at exactly the same rate.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I had this kind of set up in my wood shop. I built a cover that I attached to the ceiling so when you lift it up it's covered from any dust and debris.
I agree With Tj one lift point does make it so much easier and safer.
I used a cheap electric winch to lift mine.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

This what you're trying to do with the picture?


----------



## 3shorts (Oct 5, 2010)

*thanks for flipping the pic gunrunner!*

I should have flipped it before posting........


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## 3shorts (Oct 5, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Shorts,
> 
> I took me a moment to figure out which way was "up" on your photo!
> 
> ...


I lower and raise each end by grasping 2 lines(1 from each block, then raise about 1 foot (or lower) then go to other end and repeat. Very easy to do.


----------

